# Landed at Lax



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2015)

Now for a soothing 90 minute shuttle ride to Disneyland....


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Syriusly (Aug 27, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Now for a soothing 90 minute shuttle ride to Disneyland....



Have fun at Disneyland.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 27, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 48563



Looks... miserable.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 27, 2015)

My daughter works at Disneyland...


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 48563
> ...


Only if you don't like being packed like sardines with ppl you don't know!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2015)

Totally starving. There may be fewer ppl when we arrive, if I can find a hibachi.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 27, 2015)

My Wife said they're gonna' make a Star Wars Dismal Land.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 27, 2015)

Why didn't you just rent a car?


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> My Wife said they're gonna' make a Star Wars Dismal Land.


Yes!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 48563


so I assume the brunette in the pink shirt is you?

since you are in LA,you should share thise with your nieces and nephews,they can grove on down to it.and i do LOVE LA.


Your nephews will REALLY enjoy this one below.


----------

